
NUMA-Aware Reader-Writer Lock Experiments - luu
http://azu-labs.com/numa_locks/
======
wmf
Does it make sense to test 100 threads on 12 cores? Is this testing the
spinlock code or the OS scheduler?

~~~
eloff
With that many threads the cost of spinning on the lock while the owner is
sleeping is more apparent. I don't think that's very representative of real
world scenarios, but it's useful for evaluating the "spin" cost of the lock
(some algorithms just pin the CPU at 100% when spinning, which is horrible
from a heat heat/power perspective.)

------
the_elder
Now with added Gary Brolsma

